# I want a giant breed puppy!



## ArchersMom

I have really bad puppy fever. And it's not just for goldens, I think it's even worse for a giant breed. We saw a beautiful Bernese this weekend and I just wanted to run over and hug her. I know they supposedly eat like a horse but the size is what I love! I don't know a ton about the individual breeds but I'd love either a Saint Bernard or a Newfie. I eventually want to live in a large piece of property with my own little farm and I think a Saint would enjoy that lifestyle. It's concerning that they're at such risk for hip displaysia and other joint problems. I worry enough about it with our hunting breeds.


----------



## watergirl

I love giant breeds, too and they do give the *best* hugs  My newfie only eats about 4 cups per day. Vet bills and grooming (if you don't do the grooming yourself) will cost you far more than food. Newfies and goldens have many of the same health concerns--hips, elbows, eyes and hearts--should all be cleared in addition to cystinuria in Newfs. Knee issues are quite common in the breed as well and I would not go without health insurance on any giant breed personally. My Newfie and golden are the best of friends and share an intense love of water and retrieving. It's not that rare to find others who have families made up of Newfs and goldens. They make a pretty awesome combination IMO.


----------



## ArchersMom

What kind of grooming do they require? My golden has a particularly easy coat. I just brush him daily, trim his feathers occasionally and trim his nails a few times a month.


----------



## NewfieMom

I have to put in a plug for the* temperament* of the Newf. It is far different from the temperament of the other giant breeds. They are so much gentler that it is really hard to imagine until you have lived with one.

To own a Newf you must be able to tolerate a great deal of mess, however. Drool flies constantly in your home and black hair is often imbedded in the drool, making for interesting black designs on your walls and even your ceiling. It is not for Felix Unger of the "The Odd Couple". He wouldn't be able to go to work. He would be home cleaning all day and all night.

My friend, who is a landscaper, said Griffin is "an outdoorsman", though. If he didn't love people so much and didn't enjoy relief from the heat, I think he'd rather sleep outside all the time! In winter it is hard to get him inside!!!

I love *all* dogs.

Hugs,
NewfieMom

PS-Bernese Mountain Dogs are not considered a giant breed, although individual dogs can get fairly large.


----------



## watergirl

My golden has an easy coat, too, especially compared to my Newfie. The Newf needs to be brushed to the skin/line combed every week. This takes a good amount of time, and it's something I enjoy doing, but if you don't like brushing and combing for a couple of hours each week you'll need to pay to have them groomed. They blow their coat twice a year and during these periods you are taking out serious amounts of undercoat. It takes me a solid 2 hours to dry me Newf after a bath or swim and that's WITH a K9III. Did I mention they like to swim and get wet?! You'll be drying them often  In my experience there are very few groomers out there who know how to trim a Newf properly. I don't trust any in my area, so I bought the shears and trim myself. You need to trim ears and feet regularly, other parts of the body less frequently. I know people who have their Newfs groomed professionally including a trim can pay upwards of $200 per groom, more if they had become matted. It's much more work than with a golden, but to me it's so, so worth it.


----------



## boomers_dawn

One of my friends from work has a Bernese Mountain Dog. They ended up kind of disappointed because they expected a big teddy bear who would drive around in the car and go to Starbucks, etc. but the breed was bred for guarding, like flocks of sheep, so he ended up being protective of them and growls and barks at strangers, so he didn't turn out to be the big friendly marshmallow they had hoped for.

He's a nice dog for them, but they have to put him in another room for company and he can't be loose in the yard at parties.

It doesn't sound like you're getting your large breed puppy today, but when the time comes, I suggest to study the breed and make sure it works for your household and lifestyle.

I don't know what they do about grooming but it must be plenty because he's huge, fluffy, and drooly.

When we were looking at puppies 15 years ago, ex-bf was interested in an Irish Wolfhound. After finding out some of the giant breeds lifespan is around 7 years, we decided that was too short for us ... just something else to think about.


----------



## 3 goldens

O grew up with and owned English Setters. Then an Irish Setter walked into my life and after his death 8 years later and Irish pup was given to me. Before his death at 12 1/2 to bone cancer, we had add 2 golden retrievers. Three more were added over the years.

Our last golden was taken by lymphoma on Aug. 13. Honey was at least 13--had adopted her fully grown back in 2002. We quickly realized a house is just a house, not a home, without a dog. We had already admired Great Pyrenees and I checked out pyr rescue here in Texas. I also fill out adoption application...just in case.

And there is a golden rescue here in Texas I had donated to over a number of years. Because I was donating to several, no great amount was sent to any one. But I went on line and filled out application and made it clear we were interested in a senior and it did mater if it was male or female. One line asked if I had seen any I was particularly interested in and I listed two, including one with seizures. I sent paid the $10 application fee. Both of thewe wre done on Aug. 18. I got an e-mail from the golden rescue saying my application had been received and that is the last word I heard from them.

Meanwhile, in just a few days the pyr rescue had contact all 3 of my references (the golden didn't ask for any) and my vet and called to set up a home visit. We passed everything with flying colors. We looked thru the files of adoptable pyrs and actually settled on a blind pyr mix, 7 years old, miserable first 6years. The lady that found him does foster work (she is also a college prof and found him dumped on the college campus) and she fostered him for a year. However with full time job, 1 1/2 year old baby, several fosters and dogs of her own, not a lot of one on one time with Shaggy. also she is vegan and feeds her animals that way. He had only managed to go from 55 pounds to 61 pounds in that year. He had a chronic ear infection that made him stink to high Heaven. I do not think her vet is a very good one for several reasons.

Anyway we got him and he was the most laid back, gentle and amazing dog, learned the lay of the yard and house in no time. We only had him 3 weeks and 2 days and ruptured tumor on spleen cut his life short. But in that time I had him on grain free food and with my vet's attention, his ears no longer hurt--we could run and scratch them (couldn't touch them with him yelping and yanking away when we got him) and he had put on almost 3 pounds. He LOVED all the attention and we gave it to him.
Oh, when we adopted him his lymph nodes in lower half of body were huge. He had been neutered a year before but it didn't heal properly. There was no mention of any of these things in his medical records my vet got from that vet.

Well, the rescue felt so bad they told us we could have another dog when we were ready. then one of the ladies called and said there was a full male being turned in as owners were moving and could not take him. He was 7 years old and a fantastic dog. We said sure. So we got Moose. Felt so sorry for his owner. He had tears as he turned Moose over to us. I have his e-maisl and send them pictures and stories.

Anyway, pyrs do tend to bark. Moose likes to dig in sand to make a bed. they do drool but not to the extent of Newfies, or at least was told that. They can be solid white, or white with blond, tan, grey badger markings. Have even seen pictures of some with a rust color marking. Moose has the badger. He is a total love bug and loves attention and doesn't eat as much as I would expect. but he is only 105 pounds. We had a friend in Austin who had one that was 165 pounds. As with most breeds, females are lighter tho some are 95 or so pounds, even seen some over 100.. This is our Moose. The little girl with him is our 13 year old granddaughter


----------



## ArchersMom

Haha oh the drool  that's the one thing we don't have yet but it doesn't bother me unless it's on my work clothes lol it's already been decided that we can never live in a house with carpet ever again. My two furry ragamuffins love a good mess. And would adore another dog sibling to chew on. I might even be able to rescue this time around because it seems there's a lot of rescue saints that are young. I'll have to see if there's a Newfie rescue but I don't think they're as common. They'd just have to get along with dogs, cats and kids.


----------



## watergirl

If you are seriously considering a Newfie, this is the site to go to make sure it is the breed for you. Tons of great info here
Welcome to the Newfoundland Club of America

A list of rescue groups (click on the state nearest you)
Newfoundland Club of America Rescue Network Volunteer Locator Map


----------



## ArchersMom

I hadn't seen news of Moose yet! I'm so happy for your family  he looks like a big sweetheart. We're definitely not ready to add yet. Hopefully I pick up a second job soon and we can buy a second home with more space. Right now we'd be a little crowded with 3 dogs. When the time comes I think we'll have to add a golden and a big love dog.


----------



## ArchersMom

boomers_dawn said:


> One of my friends from work has a Bernese Mountain Dog. They ended up kind of disappointed because they expected a big teddy bear who would drive around in the car and go to Starbucks, etc. but the breed was bred for guarding, like flocks of sheep, so he ended up being protective of them and growls and barks at strangers, so he didn't turn out to be the big friendly marshmallow they had hoped for.
> 
> He's a nice dog for them, but they have to put him in another room for company and he can't be loose in the yard at parties.
> 
> It doesn't sound like you're getting your large breed puppy today, but when the time comes, I suggest to study the breed and make sure it works for your household and lifestyle.
> 
> I don't know what they do about grooming but it must be plenty because he's huge, fluffy, and drooly.
> 
> When we were looking at puppies 15 years ago, ex-bf was interested in an Irish Wolfhound. After finding out some of the giant breeds lifespan is around 7 years, we decided that was too short for us ... just something else to think about.


The dog I saw seemed to have a terrific temperament. She was out at a local pumpkin patch with a small group of people. But there were probably 100+ strangers around her and she was a dream. Walked perfectly on leash around the farm and everything.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Ah, but the pumpkin patch wasn't "hers." I have seen about a 50/50 split with temperament in the Berners I have met-about half being very sweet and half being protective and in a couple of cases, just not nice at all.

They are beautiful dogs but the lifespan and cancer is just not something I want to deal with-Pugs and Goldens are enough.

The Newfies I have met have all been lovely, friendly dogs but HUGE  I just don't want to deal with the drool, and again the lifespan of a giant breed.


----------



## GoldenLover117

I have a Bernese and let me tell you sweetest dog ever!!! she loves everyone she's good with cats others dogs, the only bad things about them is hair everywhere and there life span is around 8 my girl is 7 almost 8 she starting to slow down a bit that's going to be very sad when that day comes:-(


----------



## NewfieMom

I was told, on another website I frequent, that Newfies are, indeed, euthanized at kill shelters in the US. The site had nothing to do with dogs, but I was (as I often am) involved in a _thread_ about dogs and the woman posting knew a great deal about rescue.

I know that Newfies sometimes have to be rehomed because the people who buy them have no idea how large they are going to become. My veterinarian gave me a heads up on a young Newf she and her husband had started to treat about a year ago because she was afraid the puppy might not work out in its home and she thought I might take it if it did not. (So far it appears to be OK where it is.)

NewfieMom


----------



## Megora

Temperament can be a concern with both BMD's and Saints.... 

I am friends with really good BMD breeders (husband and wife) here in MI and I know their dogs have good temperament (mostly).... but the other side of that is they don't have long lives. My Jacks was in puppy class with 2 of her dogs and talking to her recently, I was stunned to hear that both boys have died from cancer. Which means they weren't even 6 yet. 

Saints - I simply would not get one except from a really good breeder who is breeding for temperament. I've seen one go after other dogs in class and scared the holy heck out of me. One especially had his CH, CD, and CGC... but many of us did not want our dogs anywhere near him - especially if he was off leash. 

There's a lot of really great breeds out there - including the 2 above. But really learn as much as possible about the breeds and understanding what's good and what bad about them - coming from somebody who is in the breed. 

Me personally - I love newfies. I had good friends who bred these dogs and competed in both conformation and obedience with them... they just are really compatible with goldens that I can see. 

Um - personally speaking. I love great danes and borzois. My cousin had a great dane and while he didn't live very long - that was a really great dog. And borzois are just neat dogs.


----------



## NewfieMom

Moose seems like an angel, but not all Great Pyrenees Dogs are as mellow as he is. They are, after all, meant to herd. I agree that Bernese Mountain Dogs are not all gentle and cuddly. They are not Goldens. Great Danes are pretty mellow. But Newfies are exceptional. I cannot stress this enough. Look at some videos of them with babies and toddlers. I will post two of my favorites from YouTube in this thread if I can. (My daughter is calling me incessantly, so I may not be able to it right now!)

My daughter's relationship with Griffin is like *3 goldens*' granddaughter's relationship with Moose!

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom

I found a few local breeders suggested from the breed club. This breeders closest and I think he has beautiful dogs but doesn't make it super easy to verify health clearances. Still sounds great though Home

What do you think NewfieMom, Watergirl?


----------



## 3 goldens

I asked why there are so pyrs in rescue in certain parts of the country...Austin/San Antonio, Dallas, Midland. Well many are turned in by ranchers because they prefer company of people to the company of animals. And there are considerable ranches, etc in these areas. Free range chickens seems to be a big thing (heck ours were free range long before such a thing was touted) and pyrs guard them. Seems funny to think of these huge dogs guarding chickens. They gruard focks of sheep goats, alpacas, lamas, chickens and even cattle. They will take on coyotes, wolves, bobcats, mountain lions and even bears. The bark first and if that doesn't work and the threat continues, they will fight to protect.

Moose doesn't even pay any attention to door bell ringing or folks knocking, but once inside he goes and bumps them for attention. If that does work he puts that huge paw on them. and if that does work, he gives up and goes to lie down.

Another thing I noticed on the rescue was so many pyr/Anatolian mixes. Turns out many ranches/farms have both and do not neuter or spay. I saw in the Dallas area there were something like 10 puppies all same age, that were mixes. In some cases tne Anatolians are used in denser brush, etc as they have short coats, and the pyrs are used in pastures, etc. But "love finds a way" LOl"

Personally I think the ranchers/farmers need to have their butts kicked for not spaying and neutering. HOmes can only be found for so many dogs or cats. Oh, there is a lady at our church that has a pyr for a service dog. this kind of surprised me. The lady loses her balance and the dog is right nest to her so if she starts to fall he prevents her fall.


----------



## ArchersMom

I often see Pyrenees pups for sale on Craigslist for ghastly amounts of money. It's always on a ranch somewhere and it's obvious that the parents and puppies spend their entire lives outside. It's terrible. And we do have a local Pyrenees rescue but most of the dogs are actually transported out of Texas to foster homes here, in Oregon. I even saw some of the pyr/ Anatolian pups you mentioned available on petfinder.


----------



## 3 goldens

I suspect they are outside because they are used as guard dogs for flocks, herds, etc. There are some on the pyr forums I belong to that have 2-4 of them IN THE HOUSE. I can't imagine that. Their coat almost makes goldens look bald. When we got new carpet several years we got it to match our goldens.

Now Moose is shedding and despite all athe brushings he still drops so many tufts of undercoat in the living room it looks like it snowed in there AND I AM NOT GETTING WHITE CARPET.


----------



## ArchersMom

The pictures showed dirty, dusty puppies and parents whom had obviously matted fur. I recall seeing one that even had a bald spot. They're no indoor/outdoor pets. It seems farm dogs are treated worse than the livestock sometimes. I think white carpet would look nice  although it certainly wouldn't stay white for long. I may end up with 4 types of dogs. A golden for duck hunting, a Brittany for upland, a Pyr to guard the chickens, and a Newfie for hugs and because they're beautiful.


----------



## Ljilly28

In the obedience class I take with Mystic, there is a CH/CDX Bernese and I am just smitten. My vet friend Emily had both a Bernese and a Saint- Delilah the berner was sweet as pie and lived a long life, but the St Bernard Nimbus was beyond reactive and also did OCD tail chasing stereotypies. When we went hiking, and someone approached coming the other way, Em had to move off trail and wind Nimbus' leash around a tree to hold her back. I have to cast my vote for the Bernese, despite the histio risk. My fav giant breed is definitely the Newfoundland. At our training center, we have about 12 of them- every single one wonderful. A breed that takes too much careful breeding for me is the Great Dane. A good one is a great dog, but one with an iffy temperament is beyond dangerous in my experience, plus the bloat worry . . .


----------



## ArchersMom

I think if I got a Saint it would have to be a rescue, at least a year old. It seems like there's a lot of risks for both health and temperament. Same thing for a Pyrenees. Plus there's plenty of rescues available. But I'd definitely consider a Newfie puppy from a good local breeder. I'd really love to even see about co-owning a big furry beauty. I think I've fallen head over heels for their bear faces.


----------



## NewfieMom

If you want a Newfie from a *breeder*, go through the Newfoundland Club of America for a breeders list and then ask around. That is what I did. Feel free to contact my breeder, Suzanne Jones, too. She has been written up as Newf breeder. She would know breeders in your area.

Although I got Griff through a breeder, I must admit that he was discounted since he was 16 months old! He was not cheap, being from championship lines, but he wasn't the price of a puppy (which was what we had originally applied and been approved for).

My daughter wanted a dog that did not have to go through the entire puppy phase, and we were getting the dog for her since it was she who had fallen in love with the breed! (After having volunteered with a Great Dane rescue group, she met a friend's Newfie and fell in love. After an overnight visit at that friend's home, where the Newfie climbed in bed with the girls, she wouldn't stop begging for one!)

If I were to get another Newf, I would get a puppy. Newfies are too big to try to train once they are full grown. I have never been able to get Griffin to climb stairs within the house or to jump into a car. I did, with work, get him to climb stairs outside (something he had never done before coming to live with us). I also housebroke him (at 16 months). Newies are smart and very sweet. But when they are recalcitrant, they are very hard to move. They are very, very big!!!

If you can get a puppy, get a *reputable* breeder and get a puppy! Then I will *really *have puppy fever watching you!!!

Newfoundland Club of America...http://www.ncanewfs.org/
The Mooncusser Website of Suzanne Jones...http://www.mooncussernewfoundlands.com/

NewfieMom


----------



## watergirl

The NCA keeps a breeders list and that is an excellent place to start your search:
Newfoundland Club of America Breeders' List - Choose a responsible breeder for your Newfoundland Puppy
I believe Naomi is still the breeder liaison with the NCA and if you contact her she can tell you who on the list has puppies. As with goldens, you should be prepared to wait for a good breeder though there might be good breeders out there with puppies available too. And interview them as they will interview you to ensure a good fit, researching clearances. I know there are some nice breeders in the northwest, but if you are open to traveling even better. We drove 17 hours each way to pick up our newf and I would do it again in a heartbeat. He was worth that drive and more. Don't settle for a less than stellar, proven and dedicated breeder and you will have a dog beyond your wildest dreams.


----------



## ArchersMom

Royal flush is on that list too. I sent an email to him. Hopefully I hear back. I won't be ready for another dog for another year so I definitely don't mind a wait. I want a breeder whom I have a good relationship with.


----------



## Megora

Ljilly28 said:


> A breed that takes too much careful breeding for me is the Great Dane. A good one is a great dog, but one with an iffy temperament is beyond dangerous in my experience, plus the bloat worry . . .


 So true.... I don't know if I've ever met a great dane with an iffy temperament. Problems that I've seen at least with the ones in the handling classes I took and one of the obedience classes I took (years ago) - is they are a powerful breed. And if you do not nip some behaviors in the bud early enough, you can have a huge dog you can't come close to controlling. <- Good example was a dane pup at handling classes who liked to jump on people. 

My cousin was a marine so physically fit and really geared up to having set schedules for training and so on... and he ran with his dog every day... so overall his dane (Zeus) was a wonderful dog. Lots of other people though probably wouldn't be able to handle that. 

*** Before I bought Bertie (like 6 months before) - my mom and I were on a semi-waiting list for a great dane rescue who basically the owner moved out and left the dog locked up in a walk in closet in his house. Young great dane and beautiful dog... and basically we were THIS CLOSE to adopting him if he became available (meaning the first dibs adopter backed out). 

Re-evaluating that whole thing now - I have no clue how that would have worked out with Jacks. I couldn't begin to imagine Jacks wrestling with a dog twice his size! And that's something that goes through my head a lot of the time when it comes to getting a smaller or bigger dog than golden retriever. My dogs are together and kept as "brothers" - so it's important for them to have good relationships and be play buddies for each other.


----------



## NewfieMom

ArchersMom said:


> Royal flush is on that list too. I sent an email to him. Hopefully I hear back. I won't be ready for another dog for another year so I definitely don't mind a wait. I want a breeder whom I have a good relationship with.


I think that since you have a lot of time, you are very wise to research this. I looked at the Royal Flush website and also at the other two websites recommended by the Newfoundland Club of Anerica that are located in Oregon. If they have the NCA seal of approval they would provide you with a healthy puppy.

On the other hand, as a seasoned dog owner you know that there are all kinds of breeders. Some of these websites seem to be breeding friendly dogs-as most Newfoundlands are-that will carry on the main traits of the breed and be healthy. They do not seem to be interested in competing and earning conformation titles and say nothing about a desire to better the breed with their matings (if they are interesting in mating their dogs frequently). On the other hand, they *may* be interested and they may just not be putting their thoughts onto their websites!

When I look at these sites and compare them to my breeder's I prefer my breeder's because I know she is very invested in improving the breed. (But, as I said, the fault may lie in the website, not in the breeder!)

If I were in your position, I would take my time and ask around in Newfie circles. There may be superlative breeders, not just good breeders, within driving distance of your home. Even if one is in a state other than yours it might be worth a few more hours on the road to get a superb dog from a breeder who is very invested in his/her dogs and in bettering the breed with every litter.

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom

I just realized the other NCAA breeder is located in my home town, where my parents still live. And the other is the town I went to college in. It's only an hour from my home town. Distance isn't a big problem for me but I'd prefer it be within driving distance so I can visit before I decide to get a puppy.


----------



## NewfieMom

ArchersMom said:


> I just realized the other NCAA breeder is located in my home town, where my parents still live. And the other is the town I went to college in. It's only an hour from my home town. Distance isn't a big problem for me but I'd prefer it be within driving distance so I can visit before I decide to get a puppy.



My breeder thinks you should definitely see a breeder's adult dogs before you sign on to take one of that breeder's puppies. She says it on her website. Ideally you would be able to visit _any_ breeder before committing to take a puppy. But I know that the world is not always ideal!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Tennyson

This is considered a giant breed.


----------



## ArchersMom

Tibetan mastiff? They really look like lions!


----------



## kwhit

I just went to Griffin's breeder's site and was looking at all the Mooncusser males and I have to say that I am totally in love with Fletcher. He is amazing!:heartbeat

And to ArchersMom...please make sure to spend a lot of time with adult dogs of the breed you ultimately decide on. I know you said you can handle the drool, (if you go with either a Newf or a Saint), but until you've actually experienced it first hand and on more than one occasion, it's difficult to imagine. 

Having lived with Danes for over 30 years, it can be overwhelming at times. It gets on everything! I like my Danes with a lot of "lip" so drooling came with the territory. I got used to it but many, many friends/relatives refused to come over unless the dogs were in another room...and I'm pretty sure Newfies drool more than Danes. 

Are you ready for this?


----------



## cubbysan

This was my very first Great Pyrenees Badger and my favorite picture. He was ten weeks here. I unfortunately lost him to an accident when he was ten months old. 

I was fortunate enough to get his half brother a few weeks later, Goliath. That dog ended up being my heart dog. I had him for thirteen years!

One day I will have another...


----------



## murphy1

Dogue de Bordeaux!!! (Hooch from "Turner and Hooch") That is the breed of the dog I had before Murphy. Shamus was my heart dog. They are the most wonderful breed. Huge, loving, loyal to a fault and a great guard dog. A wonderful soft coat that requires little grooming. They require stong leadership when young. Known as master Intimidators. If someone rings your doorbell,,,they won't bark and carry on....just stare at the person. Once YOU let them in...all is fine. The males are 150lbs. The ONLY drawback is druel. If I were younger or had large property I'd have another !


----------



## ArchersMom

kwhit said:


> I just went to Griffin's breeder's site and was looking at all the Mooncusser males and I have to say that I am totally in love with Fletcher. He is amazing!:heartbeat
> 
> And to ArchersMom...please make sure to spend a lot of time with adult dogs of the breed you ultimately decide on. I know you said you can handle the drool, (if you go with either a Newf or a Saint), but until you've actually experienced it first hand and on more than one occasion, it's difficult to imagine.
> 
> Having lived with Danes for over 30 years, it can be overwhelming at times. It gets on everything! I like my Danes with a lot of "lip" so drooling came with the territory. I got used to it but many, many friends/relatives refused to come over unless the dogs were in another room...and I'm pretty sure Newfies drool more than Danes.
> 
> Are you ready for this?


That looks like my car now! But mines muddier  I'm on the hunt to find the best breeder. Have a few emails out now and hopefully I'll get to visit the more local breeders in the next few months.


----------



## 3 goldens

Cubbysan, that puppy is ADORABLE and I think that is about how Moose looked as a puppy. Would love to see a picture of his brother. Clear you took great care of him for him to have lived so long.


----------



## NewfieMom

kwhit said:


> Having lived with Danes for over 30 years, it can be overwhelming at times. It gets on everything...and I'm pretty sure Newfies drool more than Danes.


They do. And their long hair makes it a lot worse because it sticks inside the drool. Danes have far shorter hair. Newf hair adheres to the slimey drool and hangs likes black tinsel or makes swirls in interesting patterns all over your walls and clothing. I actually own a T-shirt (a pretty pale pink one) with a heart and pretend swirl of black Newfie drool decorated with black Newfie hair. The saying on it is, "Newfoundland Mixes leave paw prints on your heart, hair on your clothes, and what is that on the rug, anyway?" The ugly black swirl-or glob-interrupts the writing!

I have another feminine, pale pink T-shirt that says: 
"DON'T MESS WITH ME I've Raised a Newfoundland!" (in size petite).

There are people who can live with mess and people who cannot. You really have to know yourself. But your warning should not be taken lightly and all the serious Newfoundland sites say what you are saying!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

kwhit said:


> I just went to Griffin's breeder's site and was looking at all the Mooncusser males and I have to say that I am totally in love with Fletcher. He is amazing!:heartbeat


Fletcher certainly is beautiful on the website. I do not recall meeting him when I visited the kennel, but I was only there for two days and was pretty overwhelmed by three litters of puppies on the premises; nursing moms; Griffin, whom we had just met; and wonderful old Nelson; who had credentials almost as illustrious as those that Fletcher now has and who was sleeping in the middle of the floor of the house, indoors! My daughter absolutely fell in love with him and still talks about him. Not only was he gorgeous, (as Griffin is), but he was *huge*!!! He is a forebear of Griffin's, I think his great-grandfather.

If I ever get another Newf, I would like to get another Mooncusser Newf!

NewfieMom


----------



## kbear

I've wanted a newfoundland for years but my husband said "you can get a dog, not a horse" so we compromised on a golden. if all goes well with riley I may be able to change his mind one dayi think the landseers are just gorgeous.


----------



## kwhit

NewfieMom said:


> ...and wonderful old Nelson; who had credentials almost as illustrious as those that Fletcher now has and who was sleeping in the middle of the floor of the house, indoors! My daughter absolutely fell in love with him and still talks about him. Not only was he gorgeous, (as Griffin is), but he was *huge*!!! He is a forebear of Griffin's, I think his great-grandfather...


Okay...I had to go back and look at Nelson. Wow! I have to say that all her dogs from her breeding program, including Griffin, are stunning. I don't think anyone could go wrong with a puppy from her. She's definitely an example of an ethical and responsible breeder.


----------



## NewfieMom

NewfieMom said:


> Great Danes are pretty mellow. But Newfies are exceptional. I cannot stress this enough. Look at some videos of them with babies and toddlers. I will post two of my favorites from YouTube in this thread if I can. (My daughter is calling me incessantly, so I may not be able to it right now!)


I said I would post these videos when I had the time. The one of the toddler between the huge Newfs is one of my favorites. If you have children, you can see how this breed acts with them. After I post this link I will return to YouTube to obtain a link to a video of a mother with a very young infant training her Newf not to lick her when she is down on the floor on a blanket next to the Newf.

Toddler and Two Newfs...



Newborn's Mother Training Sebastian...




NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom

kbear said:


> I've wanted a newfoundland for years but my husband said "you can get a dog, not a horse" so we compromised on a golden. if all goes well with riley I may be able to change his mind one dayi think the landseers are just gorgeous.



My husband likes all of our dogs to have a purpose. Our current two hunt so I had to explain that we could train him for drafting and then our Newfie could haul the duck decoy cart around for us lol


----------



## ScottyUSN

I now have two dog breeds I would never be without. Golden and Leonberger


----------



## kwhit

You could tell Sebastian_ really_ wanted to lick the baby, I think a very sweet gesture. Both times when he was told not to, he yawned, (which is a calming signal for dogs). He was anxious about being told to "leave it". I think that baby is very lucky to have such a great dog to grow up with.


----------



## NewfieMom

ArchersMom said:


> My husband likes all of our dogs to have a purpose. Our current two hunt so I had to explain that we could train him for drafting and then our Newfie could haul the duck decoy cart around for us lol


Well, there *is* a competition in which they pull carts. But they also tow boats to shore. I'm not sure how often people _need_ that, but they seem to like to take videos of their Newfies _doing_ it! You'll see videos on YouTube of small boats with five or six people in them being towed by a swimming Newf who then, actually, brings them up onto the sand. They *are* working dogs. And they do water rescue. But how often do you need that? Mine digs holes. Need any excavation done around your place? Your new house? Maybe you could *build* your next house and your new puppy could dig your new foundation!

NewfieMom


----------



## watergirl

I chose a Newf because I loved that one of the things they were bred to do was perform water rescues and to say I love the water would be an understatement. While we don't train to actively lifeguard, it is really cool watching Newfs do what they were bred to do. Here is a pic of my guy towing in a boat of Newfies a couple of summers ago. Our whole family including our golden enjoys water training together. She doesn't pull the boat or tow in people but she loves going out for the articles and underwater retrieving. You meet some awesome people and amazing dogs as a bonus, too!


----------



## ArchersMom

Spoke with two of the recommended breeders today. I should be going to meet their adults sometime next month. I'm so excited for Newfie love!


----------



## abradshaw71

Here are pictures of my cousin's St. Bernard, Lily. She will be 3 in the next couple of months. They live in Kenai, AK and Lily does everything with them. Lily weighs about 110 lbs and is pure love. Their two youngest love curling up next to Lily and taking naps with her. Lily did some "waterskiing" this summer in their ice fishing sled. 

They take walks every evening around their neighborhood, even in the winter. My cousin had her out one afternoon for a walk, just him and her. They came up on a moose and her calf. The moose started to charge Bryan and Lily ran and stood between them. The moose eventually backed down because of Lily. Bryan had already drawn his gun (never walks without one), but fortunately didn't need to use it because of Lily. They are great dogs.


----------



## abradshaw71

ArchersMom said:


> I often see Pyrenees pups for sale on Craigslist for ghastly amounts of money. It's always on a ranch somewhere and it's obvious that the parents and puppies spend their entire lives outside. It's terrible. And we do have a local Pyrenees rescue but most of the dogs are actually transported out of Texas to foster homes here, in Oregon. I even saw some of the pyr/ Anatolian pups you mentioned available on petfinder.


A good friend of mine was given a pyrenees puppy when she bought a herd of sheep from a farmer. Milo came with the sheep.  He lives outside, but has access to their garage, bed, food, water, etc. I don't care for him being outside all of the time, but he is a ranch dog for their 100 acre cattle and sheep farm. He roams the perimeter at night and does what he was bred to do. If they hear Milo bark at night, they get up to see why he's barking. Usually it's just a ****, deer, etc, but he has alerted them to cattle being outside of the fence before. He is a big, lovable, dog. Loves to be with his people when they are out working on the farm and they treat him very well. I truly believe he wouldn't be happy if he was inside and away from doing his job.


----------



## cubbysan

abradshaw71 said:


> A good friend of mine was given a pyrenees puppy when she bought a herd of sheep from a farmer. Milo came with the sheep.  He lives outside, but has access to their garage, bed, food, water, etc. I don't care for him being outside all of the time, but he is a ranch dog for their 100 acre cattle and sheep farm. He roams the perimeter at night and does what he was bred to do. If they hear Milo bark at night, they get up to see why he's barking. Usually it's just a ****, deer, etc, but he has alerted them to cattle being outside of the fence before. He is a big, lovable, dog. Loves to be with his people when they are out working on the farm and they treat him very well. I truly believe he wouldn't be happy if he was inside and away from doing his job.


I used to feel bad for the working dogs, but that is what these dogs have been doing for over 3000 years! Mine was a house dog, his herd was my family and our pets. The colder it got, the more he wanted to be outside. I would let him sleep on the back deck until about midnight during the cold weather, and then I had to force him to come in. I asked the vet about it being to cold, and she said that is what they are made for. During the day he wanted to be with us, but at night many times he slept against the door ( a Pyr trait ).

In France, the farmers bring these dogs and their sheep up into the mountains with a another dog called a Pyrenian Shepherd. They would be left up there all winter to take care of the sheep, and the shepherds would do the herding. They would raise their puppies with the baby lambs. This breed has the ability to think differently than most breeds, to make decisions and problem solve.


----------



## Ruby13

I love the Newfies and Great Pyrenees. 

We fostered a wonderful GP for several months, he came to us in dire need of socialization and training - it was one of my biggest challenges with 120 lb dog who thought he could sit in your lap. He was 2 years old. He came a long way with us, and calmed down so much that we were able to rehome him with a young girl who had cerebral palsy. He's as laid back as he can be, now. He just had to learn some manners! 

I also really love the Neopolitan Mastiff! I know they are totally different temperament wise than the other dogs we are discussing, but if I ever went with a giant breed for a pet, it would also be a guard dog, and I think the mastiff would fill both requirements.


----------



## NewfieMom

Ruby13 said:


> I also really love the Neopolitan Mastiff! I know they are totally different temperament wise than the other dogs we are discussing, but if I ever went with a giant breed for a pet, it would also be a guard dog, and I think the mastiff would fill both requirements.


It's funny you should mention the Neapolitan Mastiff, Ruby. Neither my daughter nor I have ever met one, but my daughter (who loves dogs' jowls) fell in love with them in pictures and videos. Had they had a friendlier temperament and had we not already been committed to getting a Newfoundland, she probably would have been pushing me to get one. (I do not think I would have been so easily persuaded since I had just accidentally lived with a guard dog-our yellow Lab-who had been a great deal of trouble and landed in quarantine for biting!)

I have to say that I find them beautiful, however!

NewfieMom


----------



## HovawartMom

I have owned 3 Leonbergers and it is by far my favorite giant breed.
They are active, good watchdogs and dont drool, too much but they need to be trained.
They excel in water rescue and do well, in carting.
For me, the Saint, Dane and Newfie drool too much and are not real active.
Leos do great, with any breeds but needs to be propally socialized.
I love the BMD but I dont consider them, a giant breed as they are no taller than my Hovawart. 
What keeps me away, from them, is their longivity which is a problem in all giant breeds and the fact that in Fr, they are not tested, for DM.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Global Leonberger Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/121535287929618/


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Global Leonberger Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/121535287929618/


I am not going to thank you for posting this one, Scotty, since I cannot see it. If there is something wonderful in there that you want us to see, *post it here.* I cannot see Facebook from my computer! Facebook is not the be all and end all. Not everyone has it.

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

NewfieMom said:


> I am not going to thank you for posting this one, Scotty, since I cannot see it. If there is something wonderful in there that you want us to see, *post it here.* I cannot see Facebook from my computer! Facebook is not the be all and end all. Not everyone has it.
> 
> NewfieMom


Nothing particular to see, just another site (much like this), but dedicated to Leoberger owners and breeders from around the world. Hundreds of photo's posted daily.

To use or not use FB is a personal decision. For me with family all over the country and military friends all over the world, it's a fantatic *tool*.


----------



## NewfieMom

ScottyUSN said:


> Nothing particular to see, just another site (much like this), but dedicated to Leoberger owners and breeders from around the world. Hundreds of photo's posted daily.
> 
> To use or not use FB is a personal decision. For me with family all over the country and military friends all over the world, it's a fantatic *tool*.


I had a busy morning, but I kept thinking about what I had written and I was hoping to get home earlier to apologize to you for the tone of the message I left. I don't know what came over me and I appreciate your mellow response.

Indeed using Facebook is a personal choice! My daughter's misuse of it has made me such an anti-Facebook fanatic that I no longer have my head screwed on right. Please accept my *profound* apologies! You are *such* a gentleman!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Personally I love Bernese Mountain Dogs. We were playing with the idea of getting one back when we started looking at golden puppies.. but they have shorter life spans and are much more sedentary than goldens. I wouldnt trade my golden for anything in the world.. but maybe later in life would debate getting a Berner.


----------



## ArchersMom

HovawartMom said:


> I have owned 3 Leonbergers and it is by far my favorite giant breed.
> They are active, good watchdogs and dont drool, too much but they need to be trained.
> They excel in water rescue and do well, in carting.
> For me, the Saint, Dane and Newfie drool too much and are not real active.
> Leos do great, with any breeds but needs to be propally socialized.
> I love the BMD but I dont consider them, a giant breed as they are no taller than my Hovawart.
> What keeps me away, from them, is their longivity which is a problem in all giant breeds and the fact that in Fr, they are not tested, for DM.


What is DM? My mind can't stop thinking Diabetes Mellitus but I know that's not what you mean.


----------



## ArchersMom

I can live with the shorter life span of a larger dog so long as their life is healthy. But it seems like Newfies live a fairly long time given their size, which is great. I really don't mind a more inactive dog. We're mostly outdoors when we're upland or waterfowl hunting so whichever giant breed I choose, we won't be doing anything more exciting than daily walks around the neighborhood. I'll just have to always have a golden for a hunting buddy. I think Leonbergers are absolutely beautiful and they'd also be a good fit for us. But it's the floppy lips of the Newfoundland that draws me to them over the Leonbergers. And you can't have the lips without the drool : But if my husband decides he can't have such a drooly dog we might go with a Leonberger.


----------



## ScottyUSN

The Leonberger breeding standard checklist I'm familiar with includes Hips, Elbows, Eyes, LPN1/LPN2. LPN = Leonberger Polyneuropathy


----------



## NewfieMom

My daughter's favorite *part* of Griffin is his jowls. She repeatedly says so and discusses his jowls and his "lips". She also announces when he has put his head down and let out a breath so that his cheeks puff out to the side. And she repeats the noise he makes as he does this. She is in love with that dog!

NewfieMom


----------



## HovawartMom

DM is the paralysis of the backend of the dog.
Nothing can be done, to save them and is a tough illness, to go through.


----------



## murphy1

As I mentioned earlier I had a Dogue de Bordeaux. They are known for their druel! Believe it or not you get quite used to it. There are towels in hidden places all over the house. When you hear them drink water you yell to others in the house "Can you get him....he's drinking", because a pint would drip out two big spiggots on either side of the mouth. Yes there were puddles while you'd could as they'd anticiapate a hand out. BUT the druel was alot easier then all the hair of a long haired dog!!!!!


----------



## ArchersMom

Sunday's the day we go to meet our first Newfoundland breeder! To say I'm excited would be an understatement. There won't be any puppies to meet, which is good and bad. But I'll be meeting with the breeder and getting to know all of her breeding dogs. Which if they are the breeder for us will help me determine which litter to wait for. It's very different for me to be planning this far in advance for a puppy. Archer was my first dog and I only had to wait 3 days to pick him up. His breeder had two litters at one time and Archer was the only one left when I called her and the pups were all 8 weeks. They saved the best for last  and Lottie was an accident dog that I stumbled upon the day I decided we needed a second. I couldn't live without either of them now. I'm also sort of nervous, is that strange? I'm more nervous that I'll love them and lack the ability to be patient and wait until we're ready, ready according to my husband anyway. I know I can wait for the right puppy but DH wants me to wait another 4 years but I'm thinking 2 may be too much of a stretch for me.


----------



## NewfieMom

ArchersMom said:


> I'm more nervous that I'll love them and lack the ability to be patient and wait until we're ready, ready according to my husband anyway. I know I can wait for the right puppy but DH wants me to wait another 4 years but I'm thinking 2 may be too much of a stretch for me.


I understand how you feel. And I know a lot of other members have had to wait until the right moment to get a dog, too. Some of our members have waited years for the right Golden Retriever...and it is always so special to see one of them receive he dog he has dreamed about. I just pray you will find out what you need to find out and that you will be guided to the right dog. I am sure that you will be. After all, it already happened to you twice before! Be sure to post as soon as you can after your visit Sunday. (I am telling this to the bride who put up photos right after her wedding...before her honeymoon!)

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ArchersMom

Well the visit today went great. I felt like I connected with the breeder well and her dogs were all amazing. They have 5 dogs that live with them. The oldest is the only male, he's 11 but looks no more than 6. I was stunned! He doesn't even have a sugar face. They all ran out to our car to greet us when we pulled up. I fell in love with their youngest girl. She's 2 in April and they'll breed her after her this summer if everything works out but I'm supposed to wait for her litter after that. She's brine and just a love. She crawled right into my lap when I was sitting on the couch. So now I'm putting in my puppy application and hoping everything works out. I didn't take any pictures too  I forgot


----------



## NewfieMom

ArchersMom said:


> Well the visit today went great. I felt like I connected with the breeder well and her dogs were all amazing. They have 5 dogs that live with them. The oldest is the only male, he's 11 but looks no more than 6. I was stunned! He doesn't even have a sugar face. They all ran out to our car to greet us when we pulled up. I fell in love with their youngest girl. She's 2 in April and they'll breed her after her this summer if everything works out but I'm supposed to wait for her litter after that. She's brine and just a love. She crawled right into my lap when I was sitting on the couch. So now I'm putting in my puppy application and hoping everything works out. I didn't take any pictures too  I forgot


Was your husband with you? Did the dog on your lap lick you like mad? How did you do with the drool?

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ArchersMom

He came too and he loved them  he just kept saying "their like giant Archers with more fur." Lol there wasn't a lot of licking or drool except for when they'd shake. But omg the fur! It was everywhere. Their coats are so thick, especially compared to Archers easy coat. The breeder is active in draft competitions and we talked about that a bit. DH is very interested in that aspect. And he finally believed me when I told him they're like a giant retriever and could double as one. Like I said, he likes our dogs to have a purpose of some kind.


----------



## Bwilson

Archer's mom I am so jealous but so excited for you. Congratulations and can't wait to see photos when you get your Newfie.


----------



## ArchersMom

So I just got an email from the breeder, letting me know one of the girls has been bred and asking if I'm still interested in a puppy. At first I was ecstatic but then logic started setting in. We were thinking we'd have a pup by August at the VERY earliest because I'd said we'd like a show prospect puppy and from a particular girl. She has the perfect coat and we just loved her personality, very spunky. But I don't think this is her who's been bred, she'll only be 2 this year and I don't think it's until February so I'm waiting on clearances. Should I care which girl it's from if I'm after a show puppy girl? I don't want to say take us off the wait list, I do want a puppy, but only if it's a brown show prospect female and a good fit for our family. I still have to get Archer neutered after hunting season is over! I'm very much panicking that I'm going to miss out if I offend this breeder but I'm going to have this dog for its entire life and I have big plans for her. I guess I just need some validation to say "if it's not this perfect puppy, I'll have to pass but please keep me on the list."


----------



## NewfieMom

ArchersMom said:


> I guess I just need some validation to say "if it's not this perfect puppy, I'll have to pass but please keep me on the list."


That is just what you should do.

NewfieMom


----------



## golfgal

Totally think it's okay to say I'll wait for the litter from X dog during this time you had mentioned. I wouldn't think a breeder should have an issue with it. Don't panic, the right Newfie will come along when you're ready.


----------



## ArchersMom

The puppy fever is so strong! There won't be a puppy for us until August or so still. And Hubby wants to wait over a year more, but I'm dying for another puppy to raise. I think if I get a brown female I want to name her Cocomo. It's the name of a coconut mocha at the coffee shop I've been working at but I think it's really cute. What do you all think?


----------



## NewfieMom

ArchersMom said:


> The puppy fever is so strong! There won't be a puppy for us until August or so still. And Hubby wants to wait over a year more, but I'm dying for another puppy to raise. I think if I get a brown female I want to name her Cocomo. It's the name of a coconut mocha at the coffee shop I've been working at but I think it's really cute. What do you all think?


I don't know if you are too young to know it, but there is a song called, "Kokomo" that was recorded by The Beach Boys in 1988. It was an enormous hit and also the theme song to a movie released at the same time as the song. The movie was called "Cocktail" and starred Tom Cruise. The drink at your coffee shop is probably named after that song, which was about a fictitious tropical island "off the Florida Keys".

Here is a link to the song on YouTube...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXB4LspLQE0

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom

I like the Beach Boys song, but didn't know there was a movie based off it. I was singing the song to myself and the dogs around the house yesterday and just decided it would be fun and different. Might be a little tough for a dog to learn, but I bet there'd be plenty of nicknames.


----------



## Loukia

Did you decide that you're going to get the puppy? I've read through several postings but may have missed one... it's one of those nights. 

A Newfie is on my short list of dog breeds I would REALLY love to have. I love all dogs, but I grew up with my Aunt's Newf and she was beyond wonderful. I think my love of dogs is a direct result of my Aunt's Newf. I just haven't figured out if I can handle all of the grooming, drool and hair. Comet's Golden fur is pretty easy to handle, but I babysat a friend's Newf for 4 days in September and I'm still finding fur (and I have a great vacuum).


----------



## ArchersMom

We are definitely getting one! As soon as nature and finances allow that is. It may be this year, it might be next. I'm hoping soon!


----------



## Loukia

Katie, that's so exciting! I'm so excited for you, when ever the right time comes! 

I really hope to get a Newfie one day. I also love Flat Coated Retrievers. 

For now, we are over the moon happy with our 7 month old Golden. We opted for the Golden first, figuring it was a better way to get ourselves back into dog ownership after a 7 year break while we mourned the loss of our old dog and focused on human babies . I would really love to get a Newfie or FCR some day, when I can get Comet to stop biting us. LOL! Gotta love a sharky Golden puppy.


----------



## NewfieMom

I really should warn those of you who think that shedding is the problem you will face that your vacuum will be of very limited use. The Newf fur and drool fly huge distances and land everywhere. I have posted about this before, but not in every thread. ;-)

It will be on your walls and ceiling and any papers you have left on tables or desks. Look at sites that tell you what to expect it you get a Newfie (I know Katie did) and you will be warned!

NewfieMom


----------



## Loukia

Newfie Mom, I absolutely agree that it's not to be taken lightly. Babysitting a Newfie for 4 days was enough to show me just what is meant by slinging drool! I've also read the threads about the goop that clogs your drain if you pour their drooly, furry water bowl extras into the sink. 

I need to babysit the Newfie a few more times before I decide if it's something I can live with full time. Four days isn't enough . The temperament is SO amazing... but I wouldn't let that cloud my decision. I wouldn't get a Newfie unless I could really devote the massive amount of time to grooming, all while tolerating the overwhelming drool and fur. Everyone I know who has a Newf says the trade off is a nobrainer, but for now I'll focus on our Golden puppy and wait to decide about dog number 2.

Thank you for the warning! : It definitely needs to be said. Those "Don't Get a Newfoundland If..." articles always make me laugh. My favorite is the comment about tolerating Newf fur as a household condiment.:yuck:


----------



## Carmel

Hi I saw this and recommend a Newf! Lots of people I know pair Newfies and Goldens. My only problem has been that one of my Newfie pups was 37 pounds at 9 weeks when he came home, and by the time he was 12 weeks was bigger than my Golden, but his brain was still toddler, so I had to supervise play with my older Golden, as the puppy could get a little rough and tumble! But Newfy's usually settle down by age 2, and are more couch potatoes than anything. They LOVE to be chased, so typical play with my Golden was: Throw the ball for Golden to fetch, my Newf would then steal the ball from Golden, and want to be chased.


----------



## ArchersMom

It's funny you mention that! When we were at a big show last month there was an absolutely adorable 4 month old male Newfie. He was huge!! Probably already bigger than my Brittany mix who's 45 pounds. I didn't have to worry so much about my golden and her playing when she was a puppy, when I got her she was just a 6 pound little spit fire, but Archer was always so gentle with her.


----------



## Carmel

Carmel and my 12 week old Gabe


----------



## Carmel

Gabe checking out his new friend, Carmel


----------



## Carmel

This is what happens when I try to take a nap on the couch! I miss my Golden so bad. He was such a darling. It's hard to get a new Golden puppy because I know it wont bring Carmel back. I know I will love him for himself, but Carmel was absolutely perfect in every way...
http://youtu.be/2dZ_TAvgHSI


----------



## NewfieMom

Carmel said:


> This is what happens when I try to take a nap on the couch! I miss my Golden so bad. He was such a darling. It's hard to get a new Golden puppy because I know it wont bring Carmel back. I know I will love him for himself, but Carmel was absolutely perfect in every way...


I don't know if you posted about it somewhere else, but what dog(s) do you have now and how old are they (or is he)? I know you still have Gabe!

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom

Carmel looks like such a loving soul. And he and little Gabe are so precious!! They're just like Archer and Lottie when Lottie was about that age except of course Gabe is 3 times her size :


----------



## Carmel

NewfieMom said:


> I don't know if you posted about it somewhere else, but what dog(s) do you have now and how old are they (or is he)? I know you still have Gabe!
> 
> NewfieMom


Hi Newfie Mom! I only have my 2 male Newfs Rafe is 9 and Gabe is 6 years. I also own a Female Newf, but she lives with my dear friend in Valdez Alaska right now. Next month I'll be getting Raleigh the Golden at about 9 weeks. I'll be having ankle replacement about the same time so I imagine my couch will be full a lot as in the video. It's not the best timing but the breeder doesn't mind about it, and she is not planning another litter for a few years so I took him.


----------

